# Completely unfair!



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I would like to bring this to all of the moderators attention:

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=138623

All my posts have been removed, yet the one nasty/rude post from the entire original conversation has been left up!

I understand why you felt you needed to remove my posts, and i have no issue with that... But you must treat all forum members the same... His post offends me... im making it clear it offends me....and if my posts are going to removed then so should his!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds fair and reasonable... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Not only that.... but i had the courtesy to do as KM Powell Asked!

The other offending person didnt! He had access to a computer clearly as he was posting, and was able to go into his sig section and delete the 2 offending images in his sig!

Yet its MY posts that gets deleted?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

off topic but:

rich is this the chicken you want the recipie for:




























My mate Kam is the guy who cooks this stuff, and boy is it the tastiest chicken I have ever had in my life! I have asked him many times for the recipie, but he will not let it go! Will have to get him drunk one day and get it out of him!

Anyway, back on topic, that was a bit off, I think all replies should be removed from that announcement, there is no need for replies on a request like that!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Errr Amz....

Hardly the right place!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

i know but rich asked on the other thread, i cant be arsed creating a new thread or sending him a pM about it, its just long!

or shall i say:

"im at work, firewall allows me to post but not PM people as the company has specifically blocked the PM page on their firewall" :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

amiTT said:


> i know but rich asked on the other thread, i cant be arsed creating a new thread or sending him a pM about it, its just long!
> 
> or shall i say:
> 
> "im at work, firewall allows me to post but not PM people as the company has specifically blocked the PM page on their firewall" :lol:


PMSL!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I left his post (but more importantly my response to it!), so that people could see that this new rule is NOT to do with your sig.

Or would you prefer me to remove those posts as well, and have to explain myself again and again to everybody who asks? I have had several complaints regarding the size of your new sig, and I thought it fair that the sig be given the opportunity to stay, whilst addressing the current multiple image problem.

:?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i think thats very fair kev and a very impartial view 

now can we lock the offending topic and move on as the poinit has been made


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> now can we lock the offending topic and move on as the poinit has been made


The 'offending topic' will be left open for a while just in case anybody has any questions or queries around the new rule.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> I left his post (but more importantly my response to it!), so that people could see that this new rule is NOT to do with your sig.
> 
> Or would you prefer me to remove those posts as well, and have to explain myself again and again to everybody who asks? I have had several complaints regarding the size of your new sig, and I thought it fair that the sig be given the opportunity to stay, whilst addressing the current multiple image problem.
> 
> :?


Point taken Kev!

You only need to explain it once! I wasnt being arsey, but felt i was asking a fair question!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

amiTT said:


> or shall i say:
> 
> "im at work, firewall allows me to post but not PM people as the company has specifically blocked the PM page on their firewall" :lol:


 :lol: Yeah, very droll. I can pm him from work if I wanted but he wanted it to be in the open and so I obliged.



T7 BNW said:


> I would like to bring this to all of the moderators attention:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=30&t=138623
> 
> ...


Oh, per-leeese. Grow up will ya for God sakes. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

P.S. I'm at home now. Signature now amended and within guidelines. You happy?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

You still have 3 images in your sig mate!!

Ive been polite through out... you can have an intellectual argument without being rude! So lets see if we can keep this on a level!

1 imageX2)










2 image:










Unless im mistaken its 1 image per sig!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Just for you babes. :-*


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Private Prozac said:


> Just for you babes. :-*


Much better !

Thanks princess!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ive got 2 pics in my sig but im special :lol:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

LOL [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Always a pleasure ~ Never a chore.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> .... but im special :lol:


There's no doubting that mate! :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Neil/Ben

Your conversation's are what keep me coming back and back for more


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

neil you calling me retarded????

ps: your sig looks shit :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Neil/Ben
> 
> Your conversation's are what keep me coming back and back for more


Neil... do you want to beat him or shall i?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Ohhh, are we mates now? I must have missed _that_ thread as well! :roll:

My eyesight's failing me. Must be my old age, (yeah ...and that too Kammy!!). :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Neil/Ben
> ...


I wont come on your little trip if your nasty too me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Kleenex tissues all round guys ...


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> ive got 2 pics in my sig but im special :lol:


Special needs? :lol: :lol: no offence meant
cheers
jon


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

amiTT said:


> off topic but:
> 
> rich is this the chicken you want the recipie for:


That's the one!


----------

